# Illawarra lizards and frogs ident



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FAY (Sep 25, 2013)

3rd one looks like a water dragon..


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 25, 2013)

2 leaf green tree frog, 3 eastern water dragon, 4 eastern water skink


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree with the above ID's, although the small green frog could be _Litoria phyllochroa_ or _L. nudidigita_. 
Did the frog in the tiny puddle in the sandstone rock have small green flecks on its back? If so, then it's a _Litoria peronii_, as this is a distinctive feature of the species.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 25, 2013)

First frog: Body shape, especially head distinctive of species as _Litoria lesueurii_.

Second frog: May be_ L. phyllochrocoa_ but the continuation of colour down the side appears more consistent with _L. nudidigita_.

Then: _Intellegama lesueurii_ and _Eulamprus quoyii_​.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 25, 2013)

water dragon and eastern water skink not sure on the froggy


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

The first picture of the frog had spots down the inside of its legs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 25, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> The first picture of the frog had spots down the inside of its legs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Also consistent with _L. lesueurii_​ which it is.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input I'll have to return to that spot and take my camera next time






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Sep 26, 2013)

Another day out walkabout little to early for snakes but found some other awesome creatures to look at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 21, 2013)

more to come soon from today's adventures 


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## spud_meister (Oct 21, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Another day out walkabout little to early for snakes but found some other awesome creatures to look at
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



That's a lace monitor.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 21, 2013)

spud_meister said:


> That's a lace monitor.



Also known as a Varanus varius
Yes I knew this one 


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 20, 2013)

what kind of lizard please?


----------



## Bushman (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks like a juvenile Jacky Dragon (_Amphibolurus muricatus_) due to the colouration (predominantly grey); almost unbroken, very pale grey paravertebral stripes; very long tail that appears banded; relatively long limbs and a tendency to avoid predation by climbing.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 30, 2014)

a mother had a litter around my parents house saved the little guy/girl from their dog and got a photo or two. Is back in another garden


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 21, 2014)

nice diamond moved off the rd today


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 21, 2014)

Where did you find the lace monitor?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 21, 2014)

serpenttongue said:


> Where did you find the lace monitor?



Near kangaroo vale


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 21, 2014)

You mean Kangaroo Valley?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 21, 2014)

serpenttongue said:


> You mean Kangaroo Valley?



Exactly. 
Tired and multitasking don't mix


----------

